# IGBT en Variadores de Frecuencia



## tesla (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre el comportamiento del bloque inversor en un variador de frecuencia.
Para ir por partes, el suministro de la red trifasica (o monofasica) en la entrada de un variador de frecuencia es rectificada en el primer bloque (circuito rectificador) que cuenta con un puente rectificador de diodos, luego esta señal suaviza el rizado de la tension rectificada. Ahora, esta señal DC pasara por el bloque Inversor que consiste en un circuito con IGBTs que son controlados para generar pulsos de frecuencia variable (la frecuencia y la tension son directamente proporcionales).

Mi pregunta es: estos pulsos son los que recibe el motor? la señal AC que alimenta al motor es una señal de frecuencia variable que controla el suministro de corriente en el motor, entonces que señal recibe el motor? ambas? una señal multiplicada? 

Gracias de antemano.
Salu2.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 19, 2012)

ok mirando en conjunto lo que dices se aproxima bastante a una definicion de como funcionan...al motor le llega la señal de ac entre 0 y 380v (para entrada de red trifasica a 380v) con una frecuencia normalmente de 0-50hz aunque tu al poder fijar los parametros puedes elegir ponerle la fre min y max que quieres que le llegue al motor....al igual que la tencion min y max....


----------



## cargamsoft (Jun 20, 2012)

Los variadores utilizan la modulacion PWM a la salida de su inversor. La frecuencia portadora (o frecuencia de pulsacion como se le llama enlos variadores) es de un orden aproximadamente de 4KHz, algunos variadores difieren este valor para tratar de compensar las perdidas por conmutacion de los IGBT vs el ruido que esta señal produce en los motores (zumbido clasico)

Luego la señal modulante es la frecuencia y tension deseada, de tal forma que en su maxima excursion tendrias 460VAC (eficaces) a 60Hz (en el caso de Perú) Si pones un osciloscopio a la salida del variador vas a ver la señal PWM modulada a la frecuencia y tension deseada. Por cierto la forma de onda en tension es cuadrada (PWM) a no ser que coloques un filtro sinawave, y trata (se aproxima mucho) de ser senoidal en corriente (con cierto grado de distorsion)

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Jun 20, 2012)

Gracias por su ayuda, en este ultimo punto cargamsoft quisiera que me ayudes cuando me dices: que la tension es cuadrada (del PWM) y me dices que si coloco un filtro sinaware se convertiria en casi una señal senoidal eso con que objeto?
Y algo mas si me permites, la forma de onda de una señal de tension (senoidal) es la misma que una señal de corriente (V=IR) en el caso de los variadores si la tension es una señal de pulsos la de corriente es senoidal?


----------



## powerful (Jun 20, 2012)

La tensión trifásica, R-S-T, que obtienes a la salida del variador es una onda PWM con modulación sinusoidal .
Los multiples pulsos que observas son de la misma amplitud pico lo que varia es su ancho siguiendo una modulación senoidal .
Al reducir la velocidad del motor estas reduciendo la frecuencia de la onda generada electrónicamente (unidades a decenas de Hz), los pulsos (del orden de los KHz, portadora) mantienen su Vpico y su alta frecuencia lo que reducen es su ancho, siguiendo una ley senoidal,  para asi reducir también el voltaje.
Al aumentar la velocidad se cumple lo contrario, manteniendose el Vpico y la frecuencia de los pulsos de alta frecuencia aumentando solo el ancho de éstos. 
Cuando colocas la señal trifásica PWM-seno ( pulsos de alta frecuencia de amplitud constante y ancho variable segun la señal seno deseada) al motor , el cual posee una impedancia altamente inductiva, las bobinas filtran aún más la señal  PWM cuasi-sinusoidal obteniendose  que la corriente ( intensidad ) se parezca aún más a la señal senoidal.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 20, 2012)

El proposito de colocar filtro de onda seno a la salida del variador es con el fin de mitigar la dv/dt en el motor, que resumiendo son picos transitorios de voltaje que pueden degradar el aislamiento de los bobinados del motor y por consiguiente evitar que el variador se dañe, estos se usan cuando las distancias entre motor y variador son bastante grandes, por lo general mas de 80 metros, y con respecto si la señal en corriente es sinusoidal eso es correcto debido al PWM aplicado en tensión.

Saludos


----------



## powerful (Jun 20, 2012)

Como nos recomienda Luis Eduardo Sánchez, cuando las distancias son de decenas de metros  entre variador y motor es necesario colocar filtros pasa-bajos para que viaje la señal seno generada de baja frecuencia  y atenuar grandemente la señal de portadora a la salida del variador de alta frecuencia, de algunos cientos de voltios (dependerá de la red eléctrica) y varios KHz ,  disminuyendo la contaminación por ruido electromagnético .


----------



## cargamsoft (Jun 20, 2012)

Un filtro sinawave es básicamente un filtro LC, dependiendo de algunos fabricantes algunos son RLC, pero su función básica es "convertir" practicante la onda cuadrada en sinodal. 

Además como dice Luis Eduardo, reduce el dv/dt presente en los pulsos PWM que van al motor (que pueden llegar a ser del orden de 4KV con un circuito intermedio de 650VDC). Estos pulsos dañan el aislamiento del motor. Por lo general los motores ahora se fabrican con un aislamiento especial para trabajar con variadores de frecuencia, pero anteriormente no era así, por lo que no se podía colocar un variador de frecuencia a un motor antiguo y por lo general se terminaba cambiando de motor. Al colocar un filtro sinawave, como indica powerful, al ser un filtro pasa-bajos, solo pasa la frecuencia moduladora (frecuencia deseada) y se atenúa la portadora (como te indiqué suele ser de 4KHz). Como resultado se obtiene una tensión senoidal en los bornes del motor, muy equivalente a conectar directamente el motor a la red eléctrica.

El filtro sinawave se usa por lo general cuando se quiere este resultado, y además cuando la distancia entre el variador motor es muy grande (de 250m en adelante dependiendo el fabricante) ya que por el efecto capacitivo del conductor se producen descargas de corriente parasita por todo su trayecto hasta el motor. Como resultado de esto tienes que el variador esta suministrando una corriente mayor a la que esta consumiendo el motor debido a las perdidas.

Para contrarrestar el efecto capacitivo, se suelen colocar bobinas de motor (reactancias o como quieres llamarle). Estas reducen un poco el dv/dt, pero el ideal siempre será el filtro sinawave.

Un dato muy importante de los filtros sinawave por ser un filtro pasa-bajos prácticamente, deben estar sintonizados a una determinada frecuencia. Por lo general esta frecuencia es 4KHz, la frecuencia de pulsación, y si nuestro variador tiene una frecuencia de pulsación diferente, el fabricante del filtro establece que se debe cambiar a 4KHz, ya que podría tener efectos no deseados y hasta podría entrar en resonancia, lo cual seria perjudicial.

Espero haber aclarado un poco más tus dudas...

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 21, 2012)

hola compañeros,el muchacho creo que solo queria saber que señal le llegaba al motor,y le queremos explicar tanto que mas bien saldra confundido,aparte que discrepo de algunas cosas que se an dicho,como que la tencion se mantiene constante y solo varia la frecuencia,o eso me parace entender que se dijo...la fre. de salida va de ohz a 300 o mas...pero la tencion *tambien varia* en la misma proporcion que varia la fre para asegurar la relacion vol-fre *no olviden que el par que tendra el motor es directamente proporcional a esta relacion..*(no recuerdo bien pero creo que era "8") 

no todos los variadores son iguales,los hay basicos,vectoriales,incluso con plc integrados de serie...no tiene el mismo sistema de funcionamiento un variador normal para una bomba de agua que uno vectorial para una trituradora


----------



## powerful (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola Daniel.more, voy al inicio de tu comentario, el compañero tesla no es ningun " muchacho " supongo que quisiste decir novato, en mi pais el termino "muchacho" tiene un tinte despectivo , puedes preguntar a los foristas que escribimos y aquí somos 03 de Perú.
He seguido las intervenciones de tesla en otras intervenciones y te puedo asegurar que no es ningun "muchacho", tiene suficiente conocimiento del tema y  no lo estamos confundiendo.
Voy a lo medular , cuando decimos que el voltaje de los pulsos PWM no varía nos estamos refiriendo al voltaje de pico de los pulsos de alta frecuencia, eso está clarísimo , lo que varía es el ancho de los  pulsos lo que te dá un voltaje promedio de cada pulso diferente siguiendo una funcion senoidal.
Tesla sabe de la relación directa entre  V y F , para mantener el flujo constante y por lo tanto el torque.
Se que ambos hablamos español , pero como comentario, por aquí le llamamos "castellano", no tienes porque saberlo , no es tu historia, pero aquí en Perú en la época de la conquista se creó el Virreynato de Nueva Castilla.


----------



## cargamsoft (Jun 21, 2012)

A lo que nos referimos con tension "constantes" es lo que dice el compañero powerful. Por ejemplo, cuando uno quiere gobernar un pequeño motor de 12VDC con PWM, qué hacemos? ponermos un generador de PWM y la parte de "potencia" del circuito que va al motor esta directamente conectado a los 12VDC. Esa es la tension "constante", pero lo que tu quieres decir mi estimado Daniel.more es la tension promedio, en nuestro caso la tension eficaz es la que varia, sin embargo el pico de la pwm en los variadores por ejemplo que trabajan en tension trifasica es de 1.35*VAC donde VAC es la tension de entrada. El valor varia entre 1.35 - 1.42 veces y ojo, no lo digo yo, lo dice el Manual de Ingenieria del SINAMICS de SIEMENS.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 21, 2012)

powerful,en la comunidad autonoma donde vivo ahora (canaria) decirle a alguien "el muchacho",es tan insultante como decirte "el compañero" se dice "el muchacho me dijo" refiriendote a un medico,abogado cirujano,un juez,no es para despreciar a nadie.....deverias tener en cuenta que no estas en tu barrio en la esquina,es un foro internacional donde una palabra no significa lo mismo en todos los paises para que te enojes de esa manera...


por ejemplo una vez le dije a un amigo uruguayo "acabo de coger a tu mujer y la deje en tu casa" y se puso como loco...en mi pais eso quiere decir que encontre a tu mujer en la calle y la lleve en auto a tu casa.


PD: Y si miento que algun español o cualquie compañero que ha vivido en españa lo diga..........por eso no te enfades que no viene al caso...saludos


----------



## powerful (Jun 21, 2012)

Daniel.more, para nada me he molestado solo traté de contribuir con tu conocimiento del lenguaje por estas tierras lejanas, ahora yo sé como lo toman "muchacho" en Canaria. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 21, 2012)

me alegra mucho saberlo ,piensa que si tubiera mala estima por alguien no me molestaria en contestarle,por cierto lo que dije del uruguayo es cierto ,no me pego porque yo era su jefe...hoy es uno de mis mejores amigos...

y a cargansoft reconocerle que tienen toda la razon,lo que yo respondi desde la medicion que se encontraria en la practica..pensando que tenia una averia y que requeria verificarlo con un tester comun...(por muy bueno que sea un tecnico siempre hay un equipo que tiene que probar por primea vez aunque veo que este no fue el caso )


----------



## tesla (Jun 26, 2012)

Quiero implementar un variador para controlar un motor que tengo de 1hp, estaria muy agradecido en que me brinden su ayuda, ya que solo he visto configuracion de variadores pero no he llegado a implementar ninguno.

Bueno tengo un motor trifasico de 1HP de 220V a 60Hz, entonces para la parte de potencia necesito un puente rectificador de onda completa, un bloque intermedio que filtre la onda rectificada y la ultima parte que es sobre el inversor. Luego el control que abrira o cerrara mis mosfet (ya que los igbts me saldran muy caros).

Para la etapa rectificadora, siendo mi motor de las caracteristicas mencionadas, necesitare 6 diodos de potencia (mi motor de estas caracteristicas es de 3.5A) por tanto la corriente que pasara por los diodos no sera de 3.5A sino superior a esa ya que pasaria por cada linea. Segun esto que corriente deberia considerar para comprar estos diodos?

Para la etapa de filtrado necesitare un par de condensadores que esten por los 400Voltios y de que capacitancia? podria ser de 400uf? tendria que ser uno comercial y de un costo no muy alto.

Y para la etapa de filtado he visto que podria usar unos mosfet IRF 840 (Vdss=500V, Id=8A, Rds= 0.85ohms)

Hasta aqui alguien me podria dar una sugerencia?


----------



## powerful (Jun 26, 2012)

tesla, mi experiencia no llega al diseño de un AC-DRIVE o variador de un motor asíncrono, como los jaula de ardilla.
LLega solo hasta diseño de inversores trifásicos PWM-Seno con voltaje y frecuencia constantes.


----------



## tesla (Jun 27, 2012)

Bueno amigo, quizas puedas sugerirme algunas cosas sobre como diseñarlo en cuanto a lo que manejas. Quiero hacer un variador de frecuencia por que he visto solo los equipos por fuera y he configurado, pero como veras lo mas elemental se escapa de mis manos y quisiera saber mas.


----------



## powerful (Jun 27, 2012)

Puedes documentarte buscando en el FORO:
Generación de señales PWM para un inversor trifásico


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Bueno amigo, quizas puedas sugerirme algunas cosas sobre como diseñarlo en cuanto a lo que manejas. Quiero hacer un variador de frecuencia por que he visto solo los equipos por fuera y he configurado, pero como veras lo mas elemental se escapa de mis manos y quisiera saber mas.



Amigo, antes de lanzarte al desarrollo de tu inversor debes comprender todas las etapas necesarias, desde la entrada de alimentacion, que suele ser rectificacion controlada hasta sistemas de control y proteccion contra cortocircuitos en salida y limitacion de corriente, control de torque, etc.


----------



## powerful (Jun 27, 2012)

Complementando al compañero Gudino , implementar arranque suave,"SOFT START", inversión de giro permutando "electrónicamente" un par de lineas de salida del variador, salto de frecuencias cuando entra en resonancia , bloqueo del variador cuando se pierde o desconecta una linea sea de entrada al variador o de salida del variador hacia el motor, etc


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 27, 2012)

Para motores trifasicos con tensiones de 220 vac, estariamos hablando de tensiones en el circuito intermedio ( bus dc) de hasta 380 VDC cuando el motor regenera, asi que la idea de usar Mosfet en estas tensiones NO ES RECOMENDABLE POR LOS DISPAROS INDESEADOS OCASIONADOS POR CORRIENTES PARASITAS ENTRE EL DRENAJE Y LA FUENTE (drain y source) del transistor debido a la tension de operacion, es por esto que todos los fabricantes de VFD's usan IGBT's, caso contrario en motores de bajo voltaje 24 o 48vdc es comun ver el uso de mosfets.

Asi que si estas pensando en usar mosfets con la idea de ahorrar dinero vas a terminar gastando más por la cantidad de transistores que se te van a reventar.

Saludos


----------

